# air rifle and air pistols



## Guest (May 25, 2016)

i dont know if anyone is aware on here, but from the 16th of December 2016 it is illegal to own an air weapon in Scotland without a license...rifle or pistol.

the Police are holding an amnesty June and July for owners to hand over their guns :thumbdown:

i wont get into the rights or wrongs of this, but i dont agree with it....obviously it's out of my hands and the chances of me getting a license is slim as you apparently need to be in pest control or similar to get one, plus you need gun cabinets etc

now here's the question: i have an almost new CO2 rifle with scopes etc plus a CO" pistol........would anyone on here interested in one or both of them, they would be cheap in comparison to what i paid, but i wont give them away, may swap for a watch....if there is any interest i will stick them in the sales area

thoughts ??


----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

Keep them. Are they going to go door to door in a massive pellet gun confiscation? you guys should have dug in your heels when it was firearms.


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

What's yer address bruce....door to door lol


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2016)

Richy said:


> What's yer address bruce....door to door lol


 just more crap for you guys to deal with


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Jdp said:


> Keep them. Are they going to go door to door in a massive pellet gun confiscation? you guys should have dug in your heels when it was firearms.


 You won't be able to buy any pellets though, or co2 cartridges, so if you are intending to become a criminal, stock up!

Or move South.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats crazy!

I have a couple of co2 pistols, great fun, whats the rifle Bruce ? My Mrs would do the eyebrow raise thing Im sure but I can try... :laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2016)

jasonm said:


> Thats crazy!
> 
> I have a couple of co2 pistols, great fun, whats the rifle Bruce ? My Mrs would do the eyebrow raise thing Im sure but I can try... :laugh:


 literally just posted it for sale in the sales section Jason


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Bruce; air powered weapons are not part of any weapon ban i know of! KEEP them for practice untill they issue you a real rifle ! Vinn


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2016)

vinn said:


> Bruce; air powered weapons are not part of any weapon ban i know of! KEEP them for practice untill they issue you a real rifle ! Vinn


 from December this year if you want to have an airgun of any sort you need a license and you need to meet the criteria

not having a license while in possession carries a jail sentence


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

during the occupation of the Orkney islands, a young lad brought his air rifle to the Bosh collection station. a sargent patted him on the head and said "take no prisoners".


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

vinn said:


> Bruce; air powered weapons are not part of any weapon ban i know of! KEEP them for practice untill they issue you a real rifle ! Vinn


 A) The UK has always had a legal limit on power an air rifle can have without licence of 12 ft/lb. In USA you can have 60ft/lb or whatever. We need a licence to have full power air rifle all over the UK. One part of the UK ( Scotland where Bruce is ) has decided you need licence for 12ft/lb or less also. And they will enforce it and anyone who gets caught with one will be banned for life of ever owning any kind of firearm EVER. It is much different here than the USA where any stupid idiot is allowed to walk in a shop and buy a massive sniper rifle and huge bullets.


----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

xellos99 said:


> It is much different here than the USA where any stupid idiot is allowed to walk in a shop and buy a massive sniper rifle and huge bullets.


 You mean any law abiding citizen can enjoy his rights guaranteed by the US Constitution? And oh my gosh... huge bullets! Oh no!!!



chris l said:


> You won't be able to buy any pellets though, or co2 cartridges, so if you are intending to become a criminal, stock up!
> 
> Or move South.


 I dont have this issue chris. I wouldnt comply though, its just how i am.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Jdp said:


> You mean any law abiding citizen can enjoy his rights guaranteed by the US Constitution? And oh my gosh... huge bullets! Oh no!!!


 What is wrong with only allowing responsible persons have guns instead of any idiot ?

When was there a shooting in my local area ? Gee let me think, NEVER. More chance of me getting hit by lightning twice, once on each nut  :laugh:


----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

But what about violent crime as a whole in your area? Banning guns to stop murders works about as well as banning drugs to keep people from getting strung out. Frankly, I can only think of one shooting in my area in the 40 plus years I've lived here. our violent crime rate is incredibly low, and the household that doesn't have a firearm is the exception, not the rule.



xellos99 said:


> What is wrong with only allowing responsible persons have guns instead of any idiot ?


 And this is a myth. There are background checks any time a firearm is purchased new, and all handguns must go through an FFL with a background check.


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

Bruce said:


> now here's the question: i have an almost new CO2 rifle with scopes etc plus a CO" pistol........would anyone on here interested in one or both of them, they would be cheap in comparison to what i paid, but i wont give them away, may swap for a watch....if there is any interest i will stick them in the sales area


 I would be very tempted into a non CO2 pistol if You had one going.


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

vinn said:


> during the occupation of the Orkney islands, a young lad brought his air rifle to the Bosh collection station. a sargent patted him on the head and said "take no prisoners".


 Wait - the Orkney's were occupied? :swoon:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2016)

stairpost said:


> I would be very tempted into a non CO2 pistol if You had one going.


 you missed them, sold i am afraid


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

Bruce said:


> you missed them, sold i am afraid


 Oh well, not to be, probably saved me an earbashing from the other half anyway.

Rats in the garden and shooting them is more fun than poisoning, and I always worry one of the Robins, starlings or magpies might eat it.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

stairpost said:


> Oh well, not to be, probably saved me an earbashing from the other half anyway.
> 
> Rats in the garden and shooting them is more fun than poisoning, and I always worry one of the Robins, starlings or magpies might eat it.


 Homemade trap:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Bruce said:


> from December this year if you want to have an airgun of any sort you need a license and you need to meet the criteria
> 
> not having a license while in possession carries a jail sentence


 I imagine this is designed to stop incidents with neds, etc., causing injury or worse with airguns, but once again this doesn't seem very well thought through.

What if a visitor from England brings an airgun to Scotland, would that person have to get a license in Scotland before entering Scotland or get arrested and jailed for 2 years for something that is perfectly legal in England? If, as I presume, you would need a license, how would you go about it given that you're not living in Scotland and that both Scottish Law and Police Scotland don't operate in England?

Presumably you'd need to show a license to buy an airgun in Scotland, but what is to stop a resident of Scotland buying it in England and bringing it in? Will English airgun retailers refuse to sell an airgun to a Scottish resident - ie demand to see proof of address?

I understand that these licenses will cost £72 per year (is that correct?). If so, this looks more like a fund-raising exercise for the Police...or will this pay for spot checks on vehicles entering Scotland to check for airguns?

:wacko:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2016)

RTM Boy said:


> I imagine this is designed to stop incidents with neds, etc., causing injury or worse with airguns, but once again this doesn't seem very well thought through.
> 
> What if a visitor from England brings an airgun to Scotland, would that person have to get a license in Scotland before entering Scotland or get arrested and jailed for 2 years for something that is perfectly legal in England? If, as I presume, you would need a license, how would you go about it given that you're not living in Scotland and that both Scottish Law and Police Scotland don't operate in England?
> 
> ...


 its a joke IMO :angry:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Bruce said:


> its a joke IMO :angry:


 And you're a pri**. I'm now almost 2k out of pocket thanks to you and your damn trade!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2016)

hughlle said:


> And you're a pri**. I'm now almost 2k out of pocket thanks to you and your damn trade!


 nobody twisted your arm and your choice of names leaves a bit to be desired


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

xellos99 said:


> Homemade trap:


 I'm still trying to work that out??

We went a possibly too humane route and put a little sign up asking them to stay out of the garden.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

i had a DAISY co2 pistol when i was a kid (an early co2 piercing ) it would leak down i less than a day ! i recently aquired another new model (used). going on 3 weeks now on the same cartrige. ! the fun is " silent plinking'. the only one who dosen't like it is "the dog", Vinn


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Bruce said:


> nobody twisted your arm and your choice of names leaves a bit to be desired


 Humour fail


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

RTM Boy said:


> What if a visitor from England brings an airgun to Scotland, would that person have to get a license in Scotland before entering Scotland or get arrested and jailed for 2 years for something that is perfectly legal in England? If, as I presume, you would need a license, how would you go about it given that you're not living in Scotland and that both Scottish Law and Police Scotland don't operate in England?


 You would have to apply for a visitor permit which will cost 20 pounds.



RTM Boy said:


> Presumably you'd need to show a license to buy an airgun in Scotland, but what is to stop a resident of Scotland buying it in England and bringing it in? Will English airgun retailers refuse to sell an airgun to a Scottish resident - ie demand to see proof of address?


 Nothing to stop someone going to England and buying an air gun but you would still need a permit to own it legally hence the reason some people will be selling the ones they already own.

According to information from the BASC, a valid reason for requesting a permit would include pest control; target shooting; collecting and possibly plinking in the garden. If you say you are a collector then you could be issued with a permit that forbids firing them. For plinking in your garden then it would depend on size of the garden and any safety arrangements in place.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

I've collected airguns for few years now and at the moment have 136, It was hinted that you would have to buy a licence for each gun by a fella on facebook!! :swoon:

I took this pic a few years ago when I had a lot less guns!!










Wonder how long it will be before we go the same route in England :sadwalk:

John


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2016)

johnbaz said:


> Hi
> 
> I've collected airguns for few years now and at the moment have 136, It was hinted that you would have to buy a licence for each gun by a fella on facebook!! :swoon:
> 
> ...


 there has been a slight variation in the new law in that you can class them as collectables and your license would reflect that, but you would never be allowed to fire them, even in your house

i doubt it will ever happen in England


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Bruce said:


> there has been a slight variation in the new law in that you can class them as collectables and your license would reflect that, but you would never be allowed to fire them, even in your house
> 
> *i doubt it will ever happen in England *


 Actually, I think it's inevitable that licences will be required in England at some point as the nutters that shoot people/pets are at it all the time, It's becoming more commonplace, The only trouble is that these lunatics won't bother with a license, It's the responsible shooters that will buy one :sadwalk:

Also, I like to shoot my guns occasionally so i'd have to get one....

John


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2016)

johnbaz said:


> Actually, I think it's inevitable that licences will be required in England at some point as the nutters that shoot people/pets are at it all the time, It's becoming more commonplace, The only trouble is that these lunatics won't bother with a license, It's the responsible shooters that will buy one :sadwalk:
> 
> Also, I like to shoot my guns occasionally so i'd have to get one....
> 
> John


 same up here the nutters will just hide their guns under the bed and not bother with a license so nothing changes


----------

